# The race begins!



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2007)

I've delibrately purchase these 2 paphs to see if what, if any, reverse cross has on the growth rate and flower quality. 

On the left is roth x hangianum and on the right is hangianum x roth. The LS on both plants are roughly the same, although the hang x roth is in a bigger pot.

I will grow them side by side under the same condition. I think it'd be interesting to see the difference in growth rate and difference in flower size / count / fragrance.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 17, 2007)

cool experiment. The one on the right has more hangianum like leaves too because it is wavy. hangianum have somewhat wavy leaves right?

for some reason your roth x hangianum (one on left) has a larger leaf span than mine, I didn't get mine long ago and its from the same vendor. Mine has more leaves though I think, just shorter leaves on my plant.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, what a great way to make some people jealous! I've always thought that the difference between which parent is pollen/pod would make a difference. But I don't think there's a lot of comparison research.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 17, 2007)

Are these from reverse crosses using the same parents, with seed set at the same time, from the same two flowers by "swapping pollen"?


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2007)

they both look great


----------



## Candace (Sep 17, 2007)

Good excuse to buy two plants! I may have to use this reasoning when attempting to explain my credit card purchases for the month.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2007)

Fren, I got the one from Cloud's months ago.. it's now growing it's 7th leaf, a little bit ahead of the paramount one. re: hangianums have wavy leaves.. well, i am not sure. i have seen some with wavy leaves and some with almost straight leaves. 

Lance, I don't think these two plants share the same parents. There's no info on the parent clone on the tags, but I think (!) one plant comes from europe whereas the other plant comes from asia. (it's only my guess, based on the vendors' purchase habits). so this little experiment is not as "scientific" as I wish it could be.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope you're young....then, maybe your grandchildren can see its first bloom....Eric


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 18, 2007)

Can we buy hybrid paphs in the US with one is a CITES regulated ex. hangianum?


Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2007)

We should be able to & let's face it we do, because we're seeing them for sale on a regular basis.


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the result for the race so far


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2007)

None for Hien!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 18, 2007)

Hien, you know, right now they are just standing besides each other, checking out and comparing each other's sizes and deciding who should make the first move.. is that what you wanna know??


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2007)

Jorch said:


> Hien, you know, right now they are just standing besides each other, checking out and comparing each other's sizes and deciding who should make the first move.. is that what you wanna know??



Funny minds think alike:clap:


----------

